# Bulking Rate



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

Is there a ratio of weight increase during a period of bulking say for example an increase of 1lb a week is controllable and for how long would you go for before cutting


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not really mate, just keep an eye on the mirror so you can see if the weight going on is good or bad...


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, thats what i was hoping for as looking at myself i seem to be under control cheers !!!


----------

